# How to burn an ISO



## d43m0n (Nov 5, 2020)

Sorry, but this time I want to burn an ISO, but none of the commands show it. Here are 2:

```
$ lsblk
DEVICE         MAJ:MIN SIZE TYPE                              LABEL MOUNT
ada0             0:105  75G MBR                                   - -
  <FREE>         -:-   512B -                                     - -
  ada0s1         0:106  75G BSD                                   - -
    ada0s1a      0:108  71G freebsd-ufs                           - /
    ada0s1b      0:109 3.5G freebsd-swap                          - SWAP
da0              0:110    - freebsd-swap                          - SWAP
$ gpart show
=>       63  156301425  ada0  MBR  (75G)
         63          1        - free -  (512B)
         64  156301424     1  freebsd  [active]  (75G)

=>        0  156301424  ada0s1  BSD  (75G)
          0  148897792       1  freebsd-ufs  (71G)
  148897792    7403632       2  freebsd-swap  (3.5G)
```


----------



## a6h (Nov 5, 2020)

On DVD or USB memstick? if it's CD/DVD then refer to links provided by anonymous9. But If  you want to write on USB memstick.
How FreeBSD handle USB memstick? umass(4) => SCSI => da. Thus you have to see something similar to these: da0, da0s1, da0p1, etc.
When you plug USB memstick, you have to see some messages in Console terminal i.e. the 1st terminal in CLI mode i.e. ALT+F1. Can you see such messages?
Try to plug it into USB2 port, not USB3. Check dmesg(8). Then you have to use dd(1) to write the image to USB.
`dd if=FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=1M conv=sync`


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 5, 2020)

vigole Yep, it is an USB.
Yet not working...

```
$ sudo dc3dd if="/home/wheel/Desktop/ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" of=/dev/da1

dc3dd 7.2.646 started at 2020-11-05 13:48:41 -0300
compiled options:
command line: dc3dd if=/home/wheel/Desktop/ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/da1
sector size: 512 bytes (assumed)
[!!] opening `/dev/da1': Operation not supported
           0 bytes (   0 ) copied (  0% ),    0 s, 0 K/s                     

input results for file `/home/wheel/Desktop/ubuntu-20.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso':
   0 sectors in

output results for file `/dev/da1':
   0 sectors out

dc3dd failed at 2020-11-05 13:48:42 -0300
```


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 5, 2020)

But it doesn't matter. I will go to Majaro Live USB and try there. Thanks anyway.
Edit: I remember that there's `gpart` So, I will try with it.


----------



## a6h (Nov 5, 2020)

d43m0n said:


> dc3dd


It's dd(1), not dc3dd.


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 5, 2020)

vigole said:


> dd(1) not dc3dd.


Using gpart it says that the device da1 (that I suspect it's the USB) it's busy. How can I quit it?
Edit:
$ sudo gpart destroy da1
gpart: Device busy


----------



## a6h (Nov 5, 2020)

cd(1) out of the mounted directory, umount(8) and  to make sure no process is using your device.
BTW AFAIK dc3dd is kali thing. If you need linux, install arch. Anyway When in FreeBSD, do as the FreeBSD-ian do!


----------

